
Is This Your Paper On Single Serving Sites? - sant0sk1
http://isthisyourpaperonsingleservingsites.com/
======
patio11
P.S. You can use these for marketing your startup, guys.

Putting linkbait on its own dedicated domain makes it easier to spread, as you
can give it a Zenlike purity of purpose. (I've used several of these -- like
whattimeisit.com or whatismyip.com -- for years but the first one I ever said
would go viral in a day was isbarackobamamuslim.com . Taps passion and has a
built-in value proposition for anyone putting a link to it anywhere.)

Really, a domain name costs $10 these days and you can have a Wordpress blog
up, themed, and filled with content in under an hour. If you have a good idea,
that good idea probably rates buying a domain name for it. There are SEO-
related reasons why I'd keep most of my good ideas on my main domain(s), but
there are at least a few "pillar pieces" I'm strongly considering
domainifying. Plus you can always built them out later if you own the domain.

I dipped my toes in the water for my business this year. Truth be known:
hasn't been that successful as of today, but I learned from the experience.
See write-up @ blog: [http://kalzumeus.com/2008/12/13/learning-from-a-
specific-exa...](http://kalzumeus.com/2008/12/13/learning-from-a-specific-
example-of-failure/)

~~~
altano
<http://isbarackobamamuslim.com> was not for marketing purposes and didn't
really go "viral"
([http://s3.amazonaws.com/altano/droplet/isbarackobamamuslim.p...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/altano/droplet/isbarackobamamuslim.png)).

------
rtw
Led me to <http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/>

Funniest single serving site ever.

You need to try it out, for example:

<http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=something>

~~~
gruseom
That's even better than justfuckinggoogleit.com, which has been around for
years. I wish they'd take you to a standard results page, though.

~~~
bd
That would break their business model.

~~~
gruseom
Ah, I didn't stick around long enough to notice they had one. Such bad taste
:)

------
keyes
<http://this.paper.confuses.me>

------
jgrahamc
<http://equationater.com/>

------
dangoldin
There's a simple easter egg in the HTML source.

------
gruseom
Very cool. One interesting detail is that the phenomenon spikes right around
the time it's named. I hadn't heard the name before (and don't actually like
it). But it makes sense that the successful introduction of a name would
coincide with exponential growth in the thing being named.

I looked through the author's list to see whether it includes the immortal
zombo.com (it does), and scanned through it for other really old instances.
There are a few from the 90s, the best of which is the oldest (1996) -
perdu.com, which made me laugh. It's in French, though. (I started typing out
a translation but it felt like spoiling the joke.)

------
scorxn
<http://www.abevigoda.com>

------
steveplace
<http://amiawesome.com/>

------
gsmaverick
One of the most interesting and thoughtful papers I've read.

